# Need a smile?



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Well here are some more talking animals!

YouTube - ‪Cat Playing "I Spy"‬‏

Out of season but SO GOOD!

YouTube - ‪Animals of YouTube sing "Jingle Bells"‬‏

Welcome to Canada!!

YouTube - ‪Talking Beaver on the Highway‬‏

SMILE!!!! :wub:


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Lol Glad the beaver managed to get of the busy road..


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I've watched that "I spy" video a gazillion times. 
The voice is dead on!
"shoulda been the rug!" :rofl:

The beaver one is funny too. "Welcome to Canada".


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Stevecash83.com - The Talking Kitty Series

these are funny, but they do have some bad language used in them..


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

juliejujubean said:


> Stevecash83.com - The Talking Kitty Series
> 
> these are funny, but they do have some bad language used in them..


I sat here one night and watched every single video. They are hilarious. 
The bad language fits so well though. Sylvester is a portrayed as a crabby old cat and the language fits him so well.
He always calls the dog "bitch". It's so funny, because in one video, Steve realized that Shelby thought that was her name.
And little Gibson saying "help" is so cute.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

GSDGunner said:


> I sat here one night and watched every single video. They are hilarious.
> The bad language fits so well though. Sylvester is a portrayed as a crabby old cat and the language fits him so well.
> He always calls the dog "bitch". It's so funny, because in one video, Steve realized that Shelby thought that was her name.
> And little Gibson saying "help" is so cute.


yeah, i showed my father these and he loved them! he laughed so hard!!!!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

The kitty series was pretty funny..


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I watched that cat series too, it was dang funny! LOL! Even Ella wanted me to keep watching them!!


----------

